# Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

						Nvidia sieht sich derzeit mit mehreren Klagen wegen vermeintlich irreführender Aussagen konfrontiert. Vorgeworfen wird, dass das Unternehmen angegeben habe, mit einer abnehmenden Nachfrage durch Kryptominer problemlos fertig zu werden, ohne dabei einen zu großen Preisverfall hinnehmen zu müssen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*


----------



## chill_eule (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Wenn man all diese Hiobsbotschaften über Nvidia liest, fühlt man sich fast an 3dfx erinnert.
Und im Februar ist dann Nvidia in den Augen von PCGH schon am Rande der Insolvenz?


----------



## Ryle (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Wo gab es nach dem Kryptocrash denn bitte nen Preisverfall? Gerade die Nvidia Karten blieben verhältnismäßig stabil und AMD fiel auch nur gerade so auf den ursprünglichen Einführungspreis bzw. leicht darüber zurück. Dass die Nvidia Aktie fällt hat wohl damit eher weniger zu tun, denn Betriebswirtschaftlich haben die nicht viel falsch gemacht. Da waren die Auslaufmodelle älterer Generationen zum Generationswechsel deutlich günstiger. 

Da versuchen Investoren irgendwie noch die Verluste zu retten und mancherorts wird dann eben direkt geklagt.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Nvidia jagt von einem Rekordgewinn zum nächste, aber einige scheinen den Hals nie vollkriegen zu können.

Die Klage hat wohl keine Aussichten auf Erfolg, dafür waren die Aussagen zu allgemein formuliert. "ohne dabei einen zu großen Preisverfall hinnehmen zu müssen" kann auch bedeuten, dass sie die Karten nicht verschenken müssen und momentan kann bei Nvidia wahrlich nicht von einem großen Preisverfall gesprochen werden, auch bei der GTX 1060 nicht. "problemlos fertig werden" kann auch heißen, dass sie daran nicht bankrott gehen oder zumindest in der Gewinnzone bleiben, beides dürfte ihnen bei etwa 1Mrd $ Quartalsgewinn leicht fallen.


----------



## Casurin (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Erst mit Anfang Dezember sind Pascal Karten deutlich runter - nach der veröffentlichung von Turing.... und erst damit sehr verspätet auf einem "normalen" niveau angekommen.
Wenn man sich darüber aufregen will - denen kann man dann nicht mehr viel helfen.


----------



## bschicht86 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Evtl. verwechselt ihr den Preisverfall der Grafikkarten mit dem Preisverfall der Aktie. Die Aktie ist ja wahrlich abgestürzt, vermutlich liegts daran, dass nVidia die Preise oben gehalten hat oder gar erhöht hat (Turing) und jetzt viele Kunden nVidia mit Nichtkauf abstrafen und so die verkaufte Gesamtstückzahl gesunken ist, was eben einen "Preisverfall" der Aktie ausgelöst haben mag.


----------



## schmed (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Manche Anleger haben nen Knall, als ob irgend ein Unternehmen zu 100% in die Zukunft blicken kann. Das Mining ein Risiko ist ,wusste jeder der sich mit dem PC Markt etwas auseinandersetzt, wenn soviel mitdenken von einem Anleger nicht gemacht wird, sollte Er die Finger von allen Aktien lassen und wieder mit Lego spielen gehen.

Auf der einen Seite das Mining als Anleger mitnehmen und indirekt der Firma Druck zu machen doch bitte viel mehr zu Liefern, dann aber im nachhinein den schwarzen Peter bei der Firma suchen, und von der noch Geld verlangen. eine 100% schmerzfreie Lösung gibt es bei sowas wie Mining nicht und wird es auch nie geben, liefere ich nichts in den Bereich werde Ich von den Anlegern kritisiert, liefere Ich zuwenig auch, man konnte es den Anlegern eh nie Recht machen, daher nur der Billige Versuch noch mehr geld zu machen und das Risiko das jeder bei Aktien hat auf jemand anderes auszulagern.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Naja Turing ist gefloppt, Karten mussten abgeschrieben werden und werden teils sogar verwurstet(siehe 1060GDDR5X), die 1060 liegt wie Blei weil AMD den Markt flutet mit günstigen 580er die das bessere Produkt darstellen für weniger Geld.
Dazu dann noch die horrenden RMA Quoten, vor allem bei der Ti, die übergroßen Chips mit fragwürdiger Ausbeute, der nicht vorhandenen RTX Kontent etc. etc.


----------



## GEChun (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn man all diese Hiobsbotschaften über Nvidia liest, fühlt man sich fast an 3dfx erinnert.
> Und im Februar ist dann Nvidia in den Augen von PCGH schon am Rande der Insolvenz?



Nvidia muss nur die Preise der RTX Karten senken auf das normale gewohnte Niveau.
Dann kriegen sie Umsatz und wieder mehr Gewinn... 

Wer zu den Wahnsinspreisen käuft ist eh...


----------



## schmed (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja Turing ist gefloppt, Karten mussten abgeschrieben werden und werden teils sogar verwurstet(siehe 1060GDDR5X), die 1060 liegt wie Blei weil AMD den Markt flutet mit günstigen 580er die das bessere Produkt darstellen für weniger Geld.
> Dazu dann noch die horrenden RMA Quoten, vor allem bei der Ti, die übergroßen Chips mit fragwürdiger Ausbeute, der nicht vorhandenen RTX Kontent etc. etc.



Gibts dazu nen Link der das alles bestätigt? bis auf das mit den chips für die 1060 wegen mining, ist alles andere mit RMA und Turing verkauft sich schlecht nur reine Spekulation, das einzige was Ich denke was Stimmt ist, das Nvidia nicht das Wachstum hinlegt das sich der Anleger Markt Wünscht,. Andere Firmen würden sich über solche Zahlen und vor allem die Marge freuen, gibt nicht viele Firmen die Margen mit mehr als 50% + hinbekommen im gesamten schnitt. Soweit ich das Weiß ist das Appel , Intel, Google und Nvidia (Gesamte Firma nicht Teilbereiche )


----------



## geisi2 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



schmed schrieb:


> Gibts dazu nen Link der das alles bestätigt? bis auf das mit den chips für die 1060 wegen mining, ist alles andere mit RMA und Turing verkauft sich schlecht nur reine Spekulation, das einzige was Ich denke was Stimmt ist, das Nvidia nicht das Wachstum hinlegt das sich der Anleger Markt Wünscht,. Andere Firmen würden sich über solche Zahlen und vor allem die Marge freuen, gibt nicht viele Firmen die Margen mit mehr als 50% + hinbekommen im gesamten schnitt. Soweit ich das Weiß ist das Appel , Intel, Google und Nvidia (Gesamte Firma nicht Teilbereiche )



Hier mal ein paar Zahlen.
NVIDIA AKTIE | Aktienkurs | Kurs | (918422,NVDA,US67066G1040)
NVIDIA Bilanz GuV | Kennzahlen | Umsatz | Gewinn | finanzen.net

Und eine "ANALyse" von Mitte 2018
NVIDIA und AMD sind dabei, diesen grossen Wachstumstreiber zu verlieren - 26.06.2018


----------



## GEChun (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



schmed schrieb:


> Gibts dazu nen Link der das alles bestätigt? bis auf das mit den chips für die 1060 wegen mining, ist alles andere mit RMA und Turing verkauft sich schlecht nur reine Spekulation, das einzige was Ich denke was Stimmt ist, das Nvidia nicht das Wachstum hinlegt das sich der Anleger Markt Wünscht,. Andere Firmen würden sich über solche Zahlen und vor allem die Marge freuen, gibt nicht viele Firmen die Margen mit mehr als 50% + hinbekommen im gesamten schnitt. Soweit ich das Weiß ist das Appel , Intel, Google und Nvidia (Gesamte Firma nicht Teilbereiche )



Turing verkäuft sich deutlich schlechter als Pascal.
Sieht man alleine schon an den Margen die bei Mindf. über den Tisch gehen. 

8GB Asus GeForce RTX 2070 ROG z.B. aktuell "über 910 verkauft"

Die GTX 1070 TI Strix hat aktuell "über 6.140 verkauft"

Klar die GTX 1070TI gibt es schon 1 Jahr länger aber du musst bedenken das sie die 2te 1070iger ist, die GTX 1070 hat sich ja auch "über 6.140 verkauft" in 2 Jahren.

Und zufällig weiß ich auch dass die GTX 1070TI im Januar bei ca 2500 Stück lag.

Das wird keine 2070 in dem Zeitrahmen schaffen... und die Verkaufszahlen sind sogar bei Maxwell noch höher gewesen.
(Auch nicht wenn du abwartest, siehst es dann nur selbst  )
Auch dort gab es bei einem wesentlich geringeren Preisaufschlag eine deutliche sichtbare Reduzierung der verkauften Stückzahlen, pro Marke, pro Typ.


----------



## schmed (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



geisi2 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Zahlen.
> NVIDIA AKTIE | Aktienkurs | Kurs | (918422,NVDA,US67066G1040)
> NVIDIA Bilanz GuV | Kennzahlen | Umsatz | Gewinn | finanzen.net
> 
> ...



Die Bilanz zeigt ein Wachstum, was will man mehr? das die Anleger immer ein Wachstum von 50% jedes Jahr wollen , und wenn das dann nicht erreicht wird die Aktien abstrafen ist leider normal, der Aktienkurs sagt zur Zeit eh nix aus, geht Weltweit an den Aktienmärkten gut bergab , da geht sowas wie Nvidia immer mit runter, da die meisten Verkäufe in einem Bereich liegt wo eine Konjunktur-Abschwächung (was zur Zeit weltweit sich zeigt) sich direkt im Kaufverhalten der Kunden abzeichnet. Da sind dann immer Branchen Aktien gefragt , mit Produkten die man immer braucht zum Täglichem leben, ne Graka braucht keiner Essen, Klopapier u.s.w schon

Das Marktumfeld hat sich seit ca 6 Wochen an den Aktienmärkten geändert, alleine die Zinserhöhung der Fed in den USA sind gift für die Märkte, denn weniger billiges Geld schadet immer.
https://www.handelsblatt.com/finanz...tml?ticket=ST-673457-B4XX6fVF9Pd4yXYFLTpM-ap6

Es geht aktuell noch nur um eine Konjunkturabkühlung, wir haben noch immer ein Wachstum.


----------



## geisi2 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



schmed schrieb:


> Die Bilanz zeigt ein Wachstum, was will man mehr? das die Anleger immer ein Wachstum von 50% jedes Jahr wollen , und wenn das dann nicht erreicht wird die Aktien abstrafen ist leider normal, der Aktienkurs sagt zur Zeit eh nix aus, geht Weltweit an den Aktienmärkten gut bergab , da geht sowas wie Nvidia immer mit runter, da die meisten Verkäufe in einem Bereich liegt wo eine Konjunktur-Abschwächung (was zur Zeit weltweit sich zeigt) sich direkt im Kaufverhalten der Kunden abzeichnet. Da sind dann immer Branchen Aktien gefragt , mit Produkten die man immer braucht zum Täglichem leben, ne Graka braucht keiner Essen, Klopapier u.s.w schon



Hätte jetzt auch vermutet das mal wieder das berühmte "die Erwartungen der Anleger wurden nicht erfüllt" der Grund ist.
Zweite Möglichkeit wäre auch noch neben der allgemeinen Talfahrt die berühmte Wette auf die Zukunft.
Ich seh das Jahr 2019 nicht so rosig für NVIDIA. AMD hat ja wenigstens noch den Konsolenmarkt und ne neue Generation am Start. Falls die PS5 wirklich 2019 kommt.
Wobei AMD den weggebrochenen Kryptomarkt mehr kompensieren muss als NVIDIA

Allgemein gefragt:
Jetzt mal komplett ohne Firmenpräferenzen. Es geht nur ums Geld verdienen.
In welche Firma würdet ihr investieren. AMD od. NVIDIA. Kurze Begründung wär auch ganz interessant.
Ganz fiktiv...ich werd sicher kein reales Geld in Aktien stecken. Da investier ich lieber in meine eigene Bude.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Dass der Kurs das nicht mögen wird, war ja klar. Vielleicht den Mund etwas voll genommen der Lederjacken Johnny. Nichtsdestotrotz klingt die Klage schon nach nem dummen Cash-Grap. Mal schaun was da rauskommt.


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Dieses News hat weder was bei PCGH zu suchen noch wird hier richtig übermittelt worum es geht. Einen Preisverfall gabs bei Nvidia eigentlich nicht nachdem der Kyptoboom vorbei war. Es gab fast garkeinen Preisverfall in der GPU Branche. Ich verstehe also nicht so ganz was dieses News hier soll, wenn ich alelrdings dann im HInterkopf daran denkt das PCGH Geld verdient mit Klicks ergibt diese News wieder einen Sinn im Bezug auf die Tatsache das am Jahresanfang vor allem in der ersten Woche eher ruhiger ist in der Welt.


----------



## schmed (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Schwere Frage, wenn Ich mir die Entwicklung von Amd und Nvidia ansehe, würde Ich als Anleger mit wenig Risikobereitschaft Nvidia Aktien holen, bei einer hohen  Risikobereitschaft Amd, da sind die % Sprünge ins + aber auch ins - super, das Tal bei der Amd Aktie liegt bei bissl unter 2 Dollar, soweit kanns auch wieder runter gehn, nach der Athlon Ära gings auch bergab, und das mit den Konsolen und zur Zeiten als Amd bei den GPUs auf Augenhöhe mit Nvidia war.

Ich würde Nvidia Aktien kaufen, Intel wird auf 2 Jahres Sicht im CPU bereich wieder ihre Stückzahlen liefern können und somit der CPU-preis wieder fallen, auch wird sowas wie die 10nm Fertigung so schnell nicht nochmal kommen, auch hat Intel sich gut Manpower geholt um im CPU und langfristig (5 Jahre) im GPU- Bereich gut aufgestellt zu sein, ist leider so das ein hohes Forschungs-Geld gute Leute lockt und meist dann auch was bringt. Nvidia wird mit ihrem R&D mithalten Amd sehe Ich auf 5 Jahre gesehen zwischen Intel und Nvidid zerrieben.


----------



## 4B11T (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

PCGG hat den Punkt nicht ganz getroffen: den klagenden Investoren geht es vornehmlich nur um den Rückgang der Absatzzahlen. Aus Investorensicht holt AMD zu stark auf.


----------



## JonnyWho (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



4B11T schrieb:


> PCGG hat den Punkt nicht ganz getroffen: den klagenden Investoren geht es vornehmlich nur um den Rückgang der Absatzzahlen. Aus Investorensicht holt AMD zu stark auf.



Dabei ist grade in der GPU Branche diese Aussage ja nicht richtig. Da ist AMD nach wie vor hinter Nvidia und das wird sich auch so schnell nicht ändern. Auch mit der neuen Generation GPU von AMD nicht. AMD holt derzeit einzig und alleine wegen der hohen Intel Preise etwas auf im Bereich von CPU. Aber das sollte sich erledigt haben sobald Intel die Verfügbarkeit wieder hat, Auf lange sicht gesehen wird AMD weder im CPU noch im GPU Bereich die Nummer 1 werden, egal ob sie es verdient haben oder nicht.


----------



## altStrunk (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Dass der Kurs das nicht mögen wird, war ja klar. Vielleicht den Mund etwas voll genommen der Lederjacken Johnny. Nichtsdestotrotz klingt die Klage schon nach nem dummen Cash-Grap. Mal schaun was da rauskommt.



Das ist jetzt schon relativ  deutlich abzusehen. Die Kanzleien hauen ordentlich auf den Putz und sammeln Anleger ein. Dann wird eine ziemlich scharfe Anklageschrift verfasst die Nvidias Rechtsabteilung nach allen Regeln der Kunst abwickelt. Nvidia hat immer in Tendenzen berichtet nie in absoluten Zahlen, dadurch haben sie alle Ziele erfüllt. Die Klage wird abgewiesen. Die Kanzleien werden einige Stunden in Rechnung stellen und das Spesen Konto für das anlaufende Jahr zum ersten mal füllen. Die Anleger haben bewiesen daß sie zu dämlich sind und haben sich das dann noch mal in Form einer weiteren Rechnung von einem Anwalt schriftlich geben lassen.


----------



## Quake2008 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Dass der Kurs das nicht mögen wird, war ja klar. Vielleicht den Mund etwas voll genommen der Lederjacken Johnny. Nichtsdestotrotz klingt die Klage schon nach nem dummen Cash-Grap. Mal schaun was da rauskommt.



Im Grunde hat Er ja suggeriert, dass man für die Zukunft gut aufgestellt ist. Was nicht stimmt und deshalb fällt der Aktienkurs. Die Anlegen fühlen sich zu recht verarscht.


----------



## schmed (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Dabei ist grade in der GPU Branche diese Aussage ja nicht richtig. Da ist AMD nach wie vor hinter Nvidia und das wird sich auch so schnell nicht ändern. Auch mit der neuen Generation GPU von AMD nicht. AMD holt derzeit einzig und alleine wegen der hohen Intel Preise etwas auf im Bereich von CPU. Aber das sollte sich erledigt haben sobald Intel die Verfügbarkeit wieder hat, Auf lange sicht gesehen wird AMD weder im CPU noch im GPU Bereich die Nummer 1 werden, egal ob sie es verdient haben oder nicht.



Ist leider So mehr Geld mehr Möglichkeiten in der Forschung, z.B Intel könnte mit ihrem Geld in der Forschung 5-8 mal mehr Leute oder die Besten für ein super Gehalt sich sichern (als Amd), Ist wie im Fußball, der Gute bis Beste Spieler geht meist zu dem der einem mehr zahlt, ist in der normalen Welt nun mal so .


----------



## JonnyWho (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Dem Kunden ist am Ende sowieso egal was er kauft, ob AMD oder Nvidia. 90% der Kunden wollen nur den besten Preis für ihre Wünsche (beste Leistung) haben. Wir haben aber das "Problem" das wir entweder beste Leistung oder bester Preis haben. Beides zusammen gibt es nicht. Weder von AMD noch von Nvidia.


----------



## zotac2012 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



> Ein kleiner Lichtblick könnte die geplante Geforce RTX 2060 sein, die bereits in wenigen Tagen vorgestellt werden soll.


Hahahahahahaha!!! Der war gut, in wenigen Tagen kann man sehen, wie dieser Lichtblick binnen Sekunden erlöscht, wenn man sieht, was Nvidia für diese RTX 2060 als Preis verlangt! 

Der Preis wird deutlich über 350,00 Euro liegen und schaut man sich die derzeitigen Preise einer RX 580 / 590 mit 8GB Speicher an, dann wird es die RTX 2060 sicherlich nicht leicht haben. Wieso die "Krüppelkarte" RTX 2060 mit dem total beschnittenen Chip in allen Bereichen überhaupt ein Lichtblick sein soll, ist mir schleierhaft. OK, für die User die mit 720p Monitoren unterwegs sind, reicht die Leistung wohl, aber bei einem Preis von über 350,00 Euro, wer`s braucht!


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Leute verklagen eine Firma weil der Kurs der Firma fällt und die vorher gesagt haben "wir haben alles unter Kontrolle".

Da scheinen manche Anleger noch nicht ganz realisiert zu haben, wie Börse funktioniert. Ich meine klar gibts gewisse Regeln woran sich Börsennotierte Firmen zu halten haben aber die Sache hier sehe ich persönlich als viel zu unwichtig an als dass sie eine Klage rechtfertigen würde. Wenn ein CEO sich hinstellt und falsche Zahlen erzählt oder ähnlich gravierende Dinge und deswegen den Aktienkurs manipuliert ist das ja ein klarer Fall aber wegen SOWAS?

Da hats schlichtweg einige Anleger nen Haufen Geld gekostet die zu spät auf den Zug aufgesprungen sind und die krallen sich jetzt am letzten Ast um ihr Geld wiederzusehen. Sorry Leute, so läuft der Laden an der Wall-Street nicht. 

Der Kurs von NVidia ist ja auch weder eingebrochen (das sieht anders aus wenn ein CEO was falsches sagt und es rauskommt - siehe Steinhoff zum Beispiel) noch ist der Verlust nur NVidia zuzuschreiben - das letzte halbe Jahr ist die gesamte Börsenwelt rund um den Globus runtergewandert und zwar besonders die ganzen Tech-Werte. Warum? Na weil sie auch am meisten überbewertet sind. 
Die letzten die ins Boot wollen sind eben die Dummen. Egal om NVidia, Netflix, Facebook, Amazon,...


----------



## niminator (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Johnjoggo32 schrieb:


> Dass der Kurs das nicht mögen wird, war ja klar. Vielleicht den Mund etwas voll genommen der Lederjacken Johnny. Nichtsdestotrotz klingt die Klage schon nach nem dummen Cash-Grap. Mal schaun was da rauskommt.



Wäre doch schon irgendwie paradox wenn die Aussage des Lederjacken-Johnny letztendlich dazu führen würde, dass AMD in naher Zukunft der Platzhirsch in Sachen Grafik werden würde. Neues Monopol und Stillstand?
Vielleicht erleben wir Endanwender mit dem Dreigespann intel, AMD, nVidia -auf Grafikkarten bezogen- die besten Zeiten seit dem Untergang von Matrox und 3d-FX?


----------



## niminator (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Leute verklagen eine Firma weil der Kurs der Firma fällt und die vorher gesagt haben "wir haben alles unter Kontrolle".
> 
> Da scheinen manche Anleger noch nicht ganz realisiert zu haben, wie Börse funktioniert. Ich meine klar gibts gewisse Regeln woran sich Börsennotierte Firmen zu halten haben aber die Sache hier sehe ich persönlich als viel zu unwichtig an als dass sie eine Klage rechtfertigen würde. Wenn ein CEO sich hinstellt und falsche Zahlen erzählt oder ähnlich gravierende Dinge und deswegen den Aktienkurs manipuliert ist das ja ein klarer Fall aber wegen SOWAS?
> 
> ...



Diese Anleger (und vor allen Dingen deren Anwälte) spekulieren halt auf einen Vergleich und so zumindest einen Teil des vermeintlich entgangenen "Expected Value" reinzuholen... Ist eine ganz kühle Kosten-Nutzen-Kalkulation (der Anwälte).


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



altStrunk schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt schon relativ  deutlich abzusehen. Die Kanzleien hauen ordentlich auf den Putz und sammeln Anleger ein. Dann wird eine ziemlich scharfe Anklageschrift verfasst die Nvidias Rechtsabteilung nach allen Regeln der Kunst abwickelt. Nvidia hat immer in Tendenzen berichtet nie in absoluten Zahlen, dadurch haben sie alle Ziele erfüllt. Die Klage wird abgewiesen. Die Kanzleien werden einige Stunden in Rechnung stellen und das Spesen Konto für das anlaufende Jahr zum ersten mal füllen. Die Anleger haben bewiesen daß sie zu dämlich sind und haben sich das dann noch mal in Form einer weiteren Rechnung von einem Anwalt schriftlich geben lassen.



Dass das abgeschmettert wird kann man noch nicht genau sagen. Vielleicht geht das sogar durch oder Nvidia will sich außergerichtlich einigen. Das sehen wir dann.

Die "Mining-Krise" haben sie beschissen geregelt, da haben die Anleger Recht. Das ist aber aus meiner Sicht kein Anlass für ne Klage. Aber Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind 2 Paar Stiefel. Also kann da gerade in den USA durchaus was passieren. Ich mein, was da gerichtlich so passiert fühlt sich aus Europäischer sicht eh oft sehr willkürlich an.



niminator schrieb:


> Wäre doch schon irgendwie paradox wenn die Aussage des Lederjacken-Johnny letztendlich dazu führen würde, dass AMD in naher Zukunft der Platzhirsch in Sachen Grafik werden würde. Neues Monopol und Stillstand?
> Vielleicht erleben wir Endanwender mit dem Dreigespann intel, AMD, nVidia -auf Grafikkarten bezogen- die besten Zeiten seit dem Untergang von Matrox und 3d-FX?



Mehr Spieler im GPU Markt finde ich auch gut. Intel iat zwar genauso ein Scheißladen wie die anderen zwei, aber mehr Auswahl ist immer gut.

Das Lederjacken-Johnnys Aussagen Nvidias Monopol brechen halt ich allerdings für unwahrscheinlich. Ich hoffe ja das Navi und Nachfolger große Würfe werden. Aber da würde ich mal einfach abwarten. Selbst wenn AMD abräumen würde, Marktanteile kehren nicht über Nacht zurück. Hat sich mit Ryzen ja auch erst nach ner Zeit ergeben.



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Im Grunde hat Er ja suggeriert, dass man für die Zukunft gut aufgestellt ist. Was nicht stimmt und deshalb fällt der Aktienkurs. Die Anlegen fühlen sich zu recht verarscht.



Alle Großkonzerne sind pathologische Lügner und wie ich finde Nvidia besonders. Ob jetzt gegenüber Kunden oder Aktionären. Aber das war jetzt keine übermäßig dreiste Lüge. Das klingt nur nach dem "Daily Stock Market BS". Aber wie gesagt, was ich denke ist wurst, was passiert sehen wir dann^^


----------



## niminator (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



zotac2012 schrieb:


> Hahahahahahaha!!! Der war gut, in wenigen Tagen kann man sehen, wie dieser Lichtblick binnen Sekunden erlöscht, wenn man sieht, was Nvidia für diese RTX 2060 als Preis verlangt!
> 
> Der Preis wird deutlich über 350,00 Euro liegen und schaut man sich die derzeitigen Preise einer RX 580 / 590 mit 8GB Speicher an, dann wird es die RTX 2060 sicherlich nicht leicht haben. Wieso die "Krüppelkarte" RTX 2060 mit dem total beschnittenen Chip in allen Bereichen überhaupt ein Lichtblick sein soll, ist mir schleierhaft. OK, für die User die mit 720p Monitoren unterwegs sind, reicht die Leistung wohl, aber bei einem Preis von über 350,00 Euro, wer`s braucht!



Im Vergleich zur 2080/2070 erscheint sie ohne Frage "künstlich verkrüppelt", wird aber immernoch, im Vergleich zu einer Vega 56 sehr performant sein. Ich sehe bei der 2060 den "Krüppelfaktor" eher bei den absolut unnötigen 6GB RAM. Ist halt dadurch so ziemlich eine super performante FULL-HD Karte und da erscheinen eben, wie von dir richtig erwähnt, die RX 580/590 in der Preis-Leistung mit deren 8 GB RAM für Texturen, sinnvoller.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Leute verklagen eine Firma weil der Kurs der Firma fällt und die vorher gesagt haben "wir haben alles unter Kontrolle".
> 
> Da scheinen manche Anleger noch nicht ganz realisiert zu haben, wie Börse funktioniert. Ich meine klar gibts gewisse Regeln woran sich Börsennotierte Firmen zu halten haben aber die Sache hier sehe ich persönlich als viel zu unwichtig an als dass sie eine Klage rechtfertigen würde. Wenn ein CEO sich hinstellt und falsche Zahlen erzählt oder ähnlich gravierende Dinge und deswegen den Aktienkurs manipuliert ist das ja ein klarer Fall aber wegen SOWAS?
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht das es so einfach sein wird.
Beispiel: Wenn Daimler seinen Aktionären versichert das es den Brexit entsprechend einkalkuliert hat und seine Produktion dynamisch auf die absehbaren Folgeauswirkungen einstellen kann, dann aber nach eintreten des Brexits seine Gewinn/Umsatzprognose deutlich zurückfahren muss aufgrund des verschlechterten Absatzes durch den Brexit dann ist dies durchaus anfechtbar. Normalerweise ist niemand so blöd und macht solche Versprechungen, schon gar nicht mit konkretem Bezug, aber Nvidia hat sich da wohl zu der ein oder anderen Aussagen hinreißen lassen. Das kann druchaus in dem bekloppten US Rechtssystem folgen haben.


----------



## Zwiebo (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Der nächste Mininghype kommt garantiert^^ Ethereum ist auf einem guten Weg.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Das kann druchaus _in dem bekloppten US Rechtssystem _folgen haben.



Da haste sicherlich Recht.


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



zotac2012 schrieb:


> Hahahahahahaha!!! Der war gut, in wenigen Tagen kann man sehen, wie dieser Lichtblick binnen Sekunden erlöscht, wenn man sieht, was Nvidia für diese RTX 2060 als Preis verlangt!
> 
> Der Preis wird deutlich über 350,00 Euro liegen und schaut man sich die derzeitigen Preise einer RX 580 / 590 mit 8GB Speicher an, dann wird es die RTX 2060 sicherlich nicht leicht haben. Wieso die "Krüppelkarte" RTX 2060 mit dem total beschnittenen Chip in allen Bereichen überhaupt ein Lichtblick sein soll, ist mir schleierhaft. OK, für die User die mit 720p Monitoren unterwegs sind, reicht die Leistung wohl, aber bei einem Preis von über 350,00 Euro, wer`s braucht!



deine Beiträge haben echt an Qualität verloren. Wie kann man nur so die Seiten wechseln und umschwenken? Früher hast du das gleiche über AMD geschrieben was du heute über Nvidia schreibst. Das soll vermutlich auch noch wer ernst nehmen oder ?


----------



## Arkintosz (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Mitte 2018: 
Der Mining-Boom ebbt ab und Nvidia vermeldet auf seiner Pressekonferenz, dass sie für eine lange Zeit keine neuen GPUs produzieren würden.
Es gibt Meldungen von *hunderttausenden* Grafikchips, die von GPU-Herstellern an Nvidia zurückgeschickt wurden.
Berichten zufolge wird die GeForce 20-Serie verzögert, weil zu viele GeForce GTX 10-Chips in den Lagern Nvidias festhingen.

August 2018:
Nvidia stellt die GeForce RTX 20-Serie vor

Ende Q3 2018:
Die Preise der 1080 Ti und 1080 sinken extrem - diese Grafikkarten werden quasi verscherbelt, um Platz für die RTX-GPUs zu machen.

Q4 2018:
Die GeForce RTX 20-Grafikkarten werden schleppend verfügbar.
Es gibt Shitstorms wegen des katastrophalen Verhältnisses zwischen Preis und Leistung. Zudem wird kritisiert, dass der neue Anti-Aliasing-Modus sich auch ohne "DeepLearning" bei gleicher Leistung reproduzieren lässt und dass das sogenannte "Raytracing" nur in homöopatischen Dosen eingesetzt wird, fast unsichbar ist und extrem viel Leistung kostet.
Es gibt viele Berichte über das zügige Ableben einiger Grafikkarten. Besonders die 2080 Ti und 2080 seien betroffen, später gibt es auch einige Berichte über defekte RTX 2070-Karten.
Der Aktienkurs halbiert sich und sinkt deutlich unter das Niveau, mit dem Nvidia in das Jahr gestartet ist.

Ende 2018:
Jensen Huang, CEO von Nvidia, macht AMD verantwortlich dafür, dass sich Nvidia auf vielen Grafik-Chips sitzen bleibt. Durch die große Menge an AMDs RX 580-Grafikkarten wäre die GTX 1080 schwer verkäuflich gewesen.
Nvidia beschneidet GP104-Chips (GTX 1070 und GTX 1080) und bringt sie als GTX 1060 mit GDDR5X auf den Markt. Die Leistung ist identisch zur regulären GTX 1060 mit dem kleinen GP106-Grafikchip

Wenn Nvidia Anlegern erklärt hat, dass ihre Chips keinen Preisverlust erleiden, sobald der Mining-Boom abflaut, und jetzt Chips als GTX 1060 verkaufen muss, die früher auf Grafikkarten waren, die ein Mehrfaches kosteten (wenn sie weiterhin GTX 1080 verkaufen würden, würden sie ja ihren RTX-Chips Konkurrenz machen), dann ist das doch in der Tat ein starker Preisverfall mit turbulent wirkenden Entscheidungen seitens Nvidia, der im Widerspruch zum Erklärten steht...


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Zwiebo schrieb:


> Der nächste Mininghype kommt garantiert^^ Ethereum ist auf einem guten Weg.



Den Dreck können die Miner dann aber bitte mit ASICs minen. Die sollten ja mittlerweile verfügbar sein.


----------



## Kelemvor (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Man kann Nvidia ja einiges zu Recht vorwerfen, da halte ich mich auch nicht zurück. Aber das hier? 

Allerdings glaube auch ich nicht daran das die 2060 Nvidia viel helfen wird, die kritische Masse enttäuschter Käufer ist erreicht und da gehört einiges mehr als eine 2060 für 350€ dazu um aus der Nummer wieder mit steigenden Kursen rauszukommen.


----------



## zotac2012 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> deine Beiträge haben echt an Qualität verloren. Wie kann man nur so die Seiten wechseln und umschwenken? Früher hast du das gleiche über AMD geschrieben was du heute über Nvidia schreibst. Das soll vermutlich auch noch wer ernst nehmen oder ?


 Das hat mit Seiten wechseln gar nichts zu tun, ich sage so wie es ist! Die RTX 2060 wird vornehmlich eine FHD [1080p] Grafikkarte sein, schaut man sich die überzogenen Preise der bisherigen Turing Serie an, wäre ein RTX 2060 unter 300,00 Euro ein *Wunder*! Allerdings bietet AMD mit der RX 580 [unter 200,00 Euro] und der RX 590 [250,00 Euro] auch eine Grafikkarte für FHD mit 8GB Speicher zu einem sehr guten Preis und wer sich eine Grafikkarte für FHD kaufen will, der wird schon überlegen, ob er 350,00 Euro plus X bezahlt, oder 100,00 bis 150,00 Euro weniger.  

Und was eine RTX 2060 an Leistung bringen wird, da warten wir erst mal ab, jedenfalls kann man mit dem RTX Feature bei der Grafikkarte gleich zweimal nicht Punkten, zum einen zu sehr beschnitten und zum anderen, so gut wie keine Spiele vorhanden, wo man diese RTX Feature nutzen kann. Ich sehe das aus der Sicht eines Konsumenten und Käufer, wer welches Produkt mit dem besseren Preisleistungsverhältnis bietet und da liegt derzeit Nvidia auf Platz "Will ich nicht haben" und "Will ich nicht haben, schon gar nicht zu diesen Preisen"! Ich muss doch nicht jede ******** von Nvidia verteidigen, nur weil ich eine Nvidia Grafikkarte im Rechner habe!


----------



## niminator (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Kelemvor schrieb:


> Man kann Nvidia ja einiges zu Recht vorwerfen, da halte ich mich auch nicht zurück. Aber das hier?
> 
> Allerdings glaube auch ich nicht daran das die 2060 Nvidia viel helfen wird, die kritische Masse enttäuschter Käufer ist erreicht und da gehört einiges mehr als eine 2060 für 350€ dazu um aus der Nummer wieder mit steigenden Kursen rauszukommen.



Ich sehe einfach nicht wieso sich irgendjemand für eine 2060 und nicht für eine RX580/590 entscheiden sollte. Raytracing als Argument ist da wohl eher nur für FHD (WQHD auch?) ausschlaggebend in der Leistungs- und Preisklasse würde ich meinen. Aber warten wir mal ab und schauen was sie kosten wird und was sie genau kann.


----------



## psychodad666 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

"Der letztliche Abfall der Nachfrage durch Kryptominer werde abgefangen von einer zugleich starken Nachfrage seitens der Gamer. Die blieb jedoch aus, die Preise für Grafikkarten fielen infolge deutlich"

Preisverfall bei Grafikkarten?! WO BITTE??? Eher versucht Nvidia durch Wucherpreise ihr Umsatz wieder zu retten...​


----------



## McFly_76 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Bei der GTX 970 als Beispiel, hieß es damals wegen der Speicherbestückung "es wurde falsch kommuniziert" und eine Sammelklage gab es nicht, es betraf ja auch nur die "Gamer" und "so schlimm war es nicht".
Jetzt hat Nvidia das selbe Spielchen mit den Anlegern durch leere Versprechen gemacht, aber der Unterschied dabei ist, dass sie sich nicht so leicht über's Ohr hauen lasssen. Es gab sogar den Vorwurf, AMD wäre an allem Schuld 
Ich sehe es so "Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall" und sowohl Nvidia als auch INTEL haben AMD unterschätzt. 
Die RTX 2060 Grafikkarten mit 3, 4  oder 6GB VRAM werden dabei nichts ändern, hier bietet AMD für die Zielgruppe einfach die besseren Grafiklösungen an mit mind. 8 GB Grafikspeicher !


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



niminator schrieb:


> Ich sehe einfach nicht wieso sich irgendjemand für eine 2060 und nicht für eine RX580/590 entscheiden sollte.



Soll ich dir den mit Abstand häufigsten Grund nennen?
Auf der 2060 steht nVidia drauf.

Es gibt andere Gründe (die 2060 ist wohl deutlich schneller so lange die 6 GB reichen und weniger Strom wird sie auch brauchen usw.) aber das interessiert die allereisten Käufer einfach nicht. Die sagen ich habe Betrag X welche NVidia Karte kriege ich dafür maximal und kaufen die. Das ist der Alltag in Hardwareshops.


----------



## altStrunk (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Also ich sehe das nicht. Wie will man argumentieren, denn nVidia hat viel über den Gaming Markt abfangen können. Ich kann als Anleger ja schlecht hingehen und sagen hey Lederjacke deine Glaskugel ist noch viel kaputter als meine, wo sind denn jetzt die Millionen Nvidia Kunden.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Soll ich dir den mit Abstand häufigsten Grund nennen?
> Auf der 2060 steht nVidia drauf.
> 
> Es gibt andere Gründe (die 2060 ist wohl deutlich schneller so lange die 6 GB reichen und weniger Strom wird sie auch brauchen usw.) aber das interessiert die allereisten Käufer einfach nicht. Die sagen ich habe Betrag X welche NVidia Karte kriege ich dafür maximal und kaufen die. Das ist der Alltag in Hardwareshops.



Aber das scheint doch gerade jetzt nicht der Fall zu sein, sonst hätte Nvidia doch nicht diese Probleme.
Eigentlich würde doch das ganze Szenario wesentlich besser zu AMD passen, nach allem was 2017 und 2018 vorgefallen ist und auch hier und in anderen Communities spekuliert wurde. Klar is AMD auch betroffen, sie können es aber anscheinend wesentlich besser abfangen und nach dem Miningboom verkaufen sich sowohl Polaris als auch Vega wesentlich besser unter Gamern als vorrausgesagt. Ich glaube auch, dass das Nvidia sehr unterschätzt hat und dachte sie verkaufen einfach genauso ihre Karten an Gamer weiter, wie zur Zeiten des Mining Booms, als jede AMD Karte völlig unerschwinglich war, aber anscheinend ist genau das nicht eingetreten, wie man gerade sieht.
Die Spekulationen des letzten Jahres drehten sich doch viel häufiger um AMD und wie groß der Anteil des Mining Booms am Umsatz und Gewinn ist, es gab ja Analysten, die bis zu 30% (Umsatz) spekuliert haben, inklusive einiger Leute hier, die meinten AMDs Zahlen beruhen nur auf Mining. Aber anscheinend haben sie das mit ihrer wesentlich breiteren Aufstellung besser weggesteckt und können auch jetzt ohne Mining Boom, ordentlich Grafikkarten verkaufen.

Zumindestens hat AMD als Prognose im Oktober bekannt gegeben, den gleichen Umsatz im 4 Quartal 2018, wie im 4.Quartal 2017, zu erwirtschaften, während Nvidia in Ihrer Prognose einen Umsatzrückgang (deutlich) im 4. Quartal 2018, zum 4. Quartal 2017 angekündigt hat.
Insoweit kommen AMD ihre anderen Geschäftsfelder als Kompensation zu Hilfe, aber ich denke auch, dass sich ihre Karten besser verkaufen als von vielen angenommen und gerade auch von Nvidia erwartet wurde.


----------



## cht47 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Nvidia jagt von einem Rekordgewinn zum nächste, aber einige scheinen den Hals nie vollkriegen zu können.
> 
> Die Klage hat wohl keine Aussichten auf Erfolg, dafür waren die Aussagen zu allgemein formuliert. "ohne dabei einen zu großen Preisverfall hinnehmen zu müssen" kann auch bedeuten, dass sie die Karten nicht verschenken müssen und momentan kann bei Nvidia wahrlich nicht von einem großen Preisverfall gesprochen werden, auch bei der GTX 1060 nicht. "problemlos fertig werden" kann auch heißen, dass sie daran nicht bankrott gehen oder zumindest in der Gewinnzone bleiben, beides dürfte ihnen bei etwa 1Mrd $ Quartalsgewinn leicht fallen.



Ich glaube du verstehst den Aktienmarkt nicht. Das hat nichts mit Hals voll kriegen zu tun, sondern damit das Nvidia seinen Aktionären versichert hat das der Markt nicht einbrechen wird.. was er aber ist und damit auch die Aktien.
Das so etwas offensichtlich war, steht auf einen anderen Blatt.. aber wenn du Nvidia Aktien kaufst und die dann um 50% fallen, freut das den Aktionär so sehr wie mich, als Etherium runter ging wie ein Stein im Teich. Zum Glück hab ich nach 20% Fall mein Geld raus gezogen und habe immer noch gut 80% Gewinn gemacht. 

Wenn es ein Anwalt wäre könnte man Diskutieren, wenn sich aber ganze Kanzleien zusammen tun.. da Arbeiten so viele Anwälte daran das die sicherlich auf 100 Jahre Jurastudium kommen... 

Aber du scheinst da mehr Expertise zu haben wenn du schreibst: "Die Klage hat wohl keine Aussichten auf Erfolg" ohne das du die genaue Klageschrift kennst.... kann ich deine Kontaktdaten haben? Nur falls ich mal einen Anwalt brauche, denn du scheinst besser als die von O.J Simpson zu sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

@Don:

Welche Probleme hat NV denn?

NVidia verkauft seit Jahren zu extrem teuren Preisen ihre Grafikkarten weil kaum Konkurrenz da ist. Und was ist passiert?

Der Börsenwert hat sich in den letzten 5 Jahren verzehnfacht (!).
Der Marktanteil liegt noch immer bei rund 2/3 NV und 1/3 AMD.
Der Umsatz hat sich im gleichen zeitraum mehr als verdoppelt.
Die Steigerungen des EBITDA zum Vorjahr lagen letztes Jahr bei +83% und vorletztes Jahr bei +171%
.
.
.

Kurz: NVidia ersäuft im Geld und der allergrößte Teil ihrer Kundschaft frisst ihnen nach wie vor aus der Hand. Auch wenn eine High-End Karte heute das dreifache kostet wie vor ein paar Jahren. Es interessiert die Leute kurz- und mittelfristig nicht.

Wenn AMD hier wieder soweit kommen will dass die breite Masse sich überlegt ob sie doch eine rote Karte kaufen möchte müssen sie minimum 3-4 Jahre lang deutlich überlegene karten anbieten und zwar in Preis und leistung (nicht dem Quotienten daraus). So lange dauert es bis Ottonormalmichel bemerkt hat, dass es noch was anderes geben kann außer das was er seit 10 Jahren kauft. Wir hier die genau das zum Hobby haben über Hardware bescheid zu wissen wissen 20 Minuten nach dem Launch einer neuen AMD-Grafikkarte ob die gut oder schlecht ist. Die Normalbevölkerung weiß das erst Jahre später wenn die ersten davon im OEM-Supermarktpc stecken und der Schwager vom Nachbar auch gemerkt hat dass man mit dem Ding ja auch spielen kann.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Soweit D'accord.

Aber Nvidias Umsatzprognose vom Oktober 2018 für das 4. Quartal, hat den Kurs von 240$ auf 165$ einbrechen lassen und seit dem kennt die Aktie eigentlich nur den Weg nach unten bis auf 120$, das ist kein gutes Zeichen und mögen die Anleger gar nicht.
Wenn es keine Probleme geben würde, hätten sie nicht einen Umsatzrückgang prognostiziert, gerade auch zum 4. Quartal 2017. Und die ganzen Zugewinne, die du anführst ergaben sich ohne Konkurrenz, weil AMD Karten praktisch vom Produktionsband direkt in Mining Farmen landeten.

Eine RX 580 kostete im April 2017 (Launch Datum) bereits über 400€, über Vega wollen wir gar nicht reden, die konnte man 3 Wochen für normale Preise kaufen (wenn man eine ergattert hat), bis die Mining Jungs das Potential herausgefunden haben, dann gab es keine Karten mehr unter 800€.
Die Konkurrenzsituation hat sich für Nvidia schon verändert im Vergleich zu den letzten 1,5-.2 Jahren.
Das sieht halt jetzt alles anders aus, kann man auch bei Mindfactory und deren Absatzzahlen sehen.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Nachdem ich eh überlegt habe auch nVidia Aktien zu kaufen, sind solche Nachrichten natürlich das beste was es gibt (zumindest wenn man längerfristig Investieren will).

Eine Grundsolide Firma, die Marktführer in Ihrem Bereich ist und sich mal überhaupt keine Sorge machen muss bei der riesigen Fanbase und dem Bekanntheitsgrad ist ein wenig in die Shitstormspirale gekommen und das beeinflusst den Aktienkurs teilweise massiv, obwohl genau 0 in der Realwirtschaft passiert (okay fast 0, dass sie sich ein bisschen übernommen haben beim Kryptothema kann passieren, aber von einer Katastrophe sit das m.E. auch noch weit weg).

Besser gehts nicht, günstig einkaufen!


----------



## niminator (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Soll ich dir den mit Abstand häufigsten Grund nennen?
> Auf der 2060 steht nVidia drauf.
> 
> Es gibt andere Gründe (die 2060 ist wohl deutlich schneller so lange die 6 GB reichen und weniger Strom wird sie auch brauchen usw.) aber das interessiert die allereisten Käufer einfach nicht. Die sagen ich habe Betrag X welche NVidia Karte kriege ich dafür maximal und kaufen die. Das ist der Alltag in Hardwareshops.



Genau der Punkt mit dem beschnittenen RAM ist es ja, der gegen die 2060 RTX  spricht. Aber evtl. sind für den Einsatzzweck, also FHD bis WQHD, 6GB ja auch noch vertretbar. Für mich sieht es etwas danach aus, dass sie die RX580/590 mit dem Zusatz Raytracing attackieren wollen. Aber diese Radeon-Karten bekommt man derzeit für ein Appel und ein Ei. Wird schwierig mit der Karte, wenn sie nicht, im Vergleich zu der 2070/2080 wirklich günstig wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber Nvidias Umsatzprognose vom Oktober 2018 für das 4. Quartal, hat den Kurs von 240$ auf 165$ einbrechen lassen und seit dem kennt die Aktie eigentlich nur den Weg nach unten bis auf 120$, das ist kein gutes Zeichen und mögen die Anleger gar nicht.
> Wenn es keine Probleme geben würde, hätten sie nicht einen Umsatzrückgang prognostiziert, gerade auch zum 4. Quartal 2017. Und die ganzen Zugewinne, die du anführst ergaben sich ohne Konkurrenz, weil AMD Karten praktisch vom Produktionsband direkt in Mining Farmen landeten.


Ja da haste schon Recht, die Zeiten werden aktuell etwas härter. Aber wie gesagt der Kursrutsch kommt halt vor allem von der generellen miesen Marktstimmung im Tech-Sektor und daher dass die Aktie vorher aufgeblasen wurde ohne Ende. Ich meine wo waren wir beim KGV? 60? 80? 100? 
Es war nur ne Frage der Zeit bis das mal einbricht, auch ohne dass NV große Probleme hat.





niminator schrieb:


> Genau der Punkt mit dem beschnittenen RAM ist  es ja, der gegen die 2060 RTX  spricht.


Das wissen 95% der Käufer  aber eben nicht. Und wollen es auch nicht wissen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



BlueKingMuch schrieb:


> Nachdem ich eh überlegt habe auch nVidia Aktien zu kaufen, sind solche Nachrichten natürlich das beste was es gibt (zumindest wenn man längerfristig Investieren will).
> 
> Eine Grundsolide Firma, die Marktführer in Ihrem Bereich ist und sich mal überhaupt keine Sorge machen muss bei der riesigen Fanbase und dem Bekanntheitsgrad ist ein wenig in die Shitstormspirale gekommen und das beeinflusst den Aktienkurs teilweise massiv, obwohl genau 0 in der Realwirtschaft passiert (okay fast 0, dass sie sich ein bisschen übernommen haben beim Kryptothema kann passieren, aber von einer Katastrophe sit das m.E. auch noch weit weg).
> 
> Besser gehts nicht, günstig einkaufen!



Das gleiche hatte jemand im November bei CB geschrieben als der Kurs bei 160$ lag, angeblich ist er groß eingestiegen, bis jetzt stehen 40$ Miese pro Aktie im Haushaltsbuch.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn AMD hier wieder soweit kommen will dass die breite Masse sich überlegt ob sie doch eine rote Karte kaufen möchte müssen sie minimum 3-4 Jahre lang deutlich überlegene karten anbieten und zwar in Preis und leistung (nicht dem Quotienten daraus). So lange dauert es bis Ottonormalmichel bemerkt hat, dass es noch was anderes geben kann außer das was er seit 10 Jahren kauft. Wir hier die genau das zum Hobby haben über Hardware bescheid zu wissen wissen 20 Minuten nach dem Launch einer neuen AMD-Grafikkarte ob die gut oder schlecht ist. Die Normalbevölkerung weiß das erst Jahre später wenn die ersten davon im OEM-Supermarktpc stecken und der Schwager vom Nachbar auch gemerkt hat dass man mit dem Ding ja auch spielen kann.



Hast schon recht. Aber in Sachen Marketing könnte AMD auch deutlich zulegen.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das gleiche hatte jemand im November bei CB geschrieben als der Kurs bei 160$ lag, angeblich ist er groß eingestiegen, bis jetzt stehen 40$ Miese pro Aktie im Haushaltsbuch.



Deswegen investiert man auch nie einen Großen Batzen, sondern kleinere Beträge in sinnvollen Abständen. Er ist nicht der Erste (und auch ich gehör da dazu), der Demut gegenüber dem Markt lernt durch sowas


----------



## GEChun (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kurz: NVidia ersäuft im Geld und der allergrößte Teil ihrer Kundschaft frisst ihnen nach wie vor aus der Hand. Auch wenn eine High-End Karte heute das dreifache kostet wie vor ein paar Jahren. Es interessiert die Leute kurz- und mittelfristig nicht.



Den Satz halte ich ja für Spekulation, ich sehe in deiner Signatur keine Titan RTX und bei mir stehen auch keine 2x 2080 drin von den TI red ich schon gar net.

Dieses Phänomen scheint sich sogar unter den High End Systemen auffällig oft durch die Threats hier im Forum zu ziehen... aber vl gehören wir auch nicht zu den "allergrößte Teil ihrer Kundschaft" 

Sogar nach dem ich in den letzten 20 Jahren für meinen Main Rechner ca. 18 Karten von Nvidia gekauft habe denk ich wirds Zeit für AMD - Nvidia ist aktuell untragbar.


----------



## geisi2 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Ende 2018:
> Jensen Huang, CEO von Nvidia, macht AMD verantwortlich dafür, dass sich Nvidia auf vielen Grafik-Chips sitzen bleibt. Durch die große Menge an AMDs RX 580-Grafikkarten wäre die GTX 1080 schwer verkäuflich gewesen.
> Nvidia beschneidet GP104-Chips (GTX 1070 und GTX 1080) und bringt sie als GTX 1060 mit GDDR5X auf den Markt. Die Leistung ist identisch zur regulären GTX 1060 mit dem kleinen GP106-Grafikchip
> 
> Wenn Nvidia Anlegern erklärt hat, dass ihre Chips keinen Preisverlust erleiden, sobald der Mining-Boom abflaut, und jetzt Chips als GTX 1060 verkaufen muss, die früher auf Grafikkarten waren, die ein Mehrfaches kosteten (wenn sie weiterhin GTX 1080 verkaufen würden, würden sie ja ihren RTX-Chips Konkurrenz machen), dann ist das doch in der Tat ein starker Preisverfall mit turbulent wirkenden Entscheidungen seitens Nvidia, der im Widerspruch zum Erklärten steht...



Man kann sich eigentlich nur wundern. So wie es sich darstellt hat sich NVIDIA mit dem Launch der 20xx Reihe selbst ins Knie geschossen oder dachte das RTX das Killerfeature schlechthin ist und wir alle deswegen zuschlagen. 
Auch bei den extremen Preisen gerade zum Launch. Wenn man gewartet hätte wäre man gar nicht in die Situation gekommen. 

Der Punkt mit der 1080 ist für mich einfach Vernebelungstaktik für falsche Strategie. Die 580 war nie eine Konkurrenz zur 1080. Komplett andere Zielgruppe im Prinzip. 
Die 580 bedient vor allem den 1080p Markt, die 1080 (U)WQHD. Ohne neue Generation hätte man in beiden Klassen AMD wunderbar ausstechen können. 
So wird jetzt eine 1060 mit teurerem aber beschnittenem Chip verkauft und ist im P/L der 580 hoffnungslos unterlegen. Nicht zu vergessen trotz Mehrpreis bekomme ich eher weniger Leistung mit weniger VRAM. 
Ich denke mal die Marge wäre mit einer 1080 wesentlich höher gewesen als diese doch etwas unglückliche neue 1060. Und niemand will eine Karte die nach Resteverwertung stinkt. Ich zumindest nicht. Gut, einen theoretischen Vorteil hatte die 1060 dann doch...man kann auch teildefekte 1080 Chips mit verbauen.
Aber wenn ich eh auf funktionieren Restbeständen sitze?


Danke übrigens für die Zusammenfassung @Arkintosz


----------



## geisi2 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn AMD hier wieder soweit kommen will dass die breite Masse sich überlegt ob sie doch eine rote Karte kaufen möchte müssen sie minimum 3-4 Jahre lang deutlich überlegene karten anbieten und zwar in Preis und leistung (nicht dem Quotienten daraus). So lange dauert es bis Ottonormalmichel bemerkt hat, dass es noch was anderes geben kann außer das was er seit 10 Jahren kauft. Wir hier die genau das zum Hobby haben über Hardware bescheid zu wissen wissen 20 Minuten nach dem Launch einer neuen AMD-Grafikkarte ob die gut oder schlecht ist. Die Normalbevölkerung weiß das erst Jahre später wenn die ersten davon im OEM-Supermarktpc stecken und der Schwager vom Nachbar auch gemerkt hat dass man mit dem Ding ja auch spielen kann.



Gut, wenn  man ehrlich ist sind "wir" da auch ein bischen dran schuld. Den der Nachbar, Schwager etc etc bekommt ja irgenwann mit das man sich auskennt. Ich mach das auch ganz gerne wenns nicht überhand nimmt. Aber je nachdem kann das auch mal eine NVIDIA Karte sein. 
Und zu einem verschwindend kleinen Teil  *hust* sind natürlich auch die Fachmedien mitverantwortlich^^ 
Denn wenn man tief genug gräbt gibt es durchaus Gründe warum NVIDIA immer etwas schneller war. Nicht unbedingt weil man immer besser war als AMD. Das gabs durchaus aber ich hab mich schon etwas gewundert das die AMDs unter Vulcan auf einmal wie entfesselt waren und wesentlich mehr zugelegt haben als die NVIDIA Karten.
Und ja gerade die Vega64 ist ein Stromfresser. Ich behaupte immer noch das eine auf Anschlag übertaktete Vega64 (Custom) im Mittel etwas schneller ist als eine auf Anschlag übertaktete 1080 ist. Aber bei mir zumindest stehen unter Last 290-300W+ an. Da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab...die 1080 ist da wesentlich effizienter.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Hast schon recht. Aber in Sachen Marketing könnte AMD auch deutlich zulegen.



Ich weiß auch nicht was AMD die letzten Jahre da getrieben hat. zumindest gibt man sich mal langsam mühe den Leuten die eigenen Treiber etwas näher zu bringen, viele wissen/wussten nicht was die da überhaupt alles mit machen können.


----------



## Zwiebo (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Den Dreck können die Miner dann aber bitte mit ASICs minen. Die sollten ja mittlerweile verfügbar sein.



Wenn die GPU Preise normal sind, bleibt sich das preislich leider gleich bzw sind die ETH Asics sogar teurer. Ich glaube das Cryptowährungen ihren tiefsten Punkt gehabt haben. Wenn ETH nicht bald POS geht, werden die GPU's wieder abgefarmt. Für alle anderen relevanten Projekte gibt es Asics die was taugen. Da hat das nicht so viel Einfluss auf uns.


----------



## sunyego (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



schmed schrieb:


> Gibts dazu nen Link der das alles bestätigt?



Einen link wird er dir garantiert nicht liefern da es eine dreiste lüge ist.Er sucht wieder nach aufmerksamkeit, nichts neues.
Gurdi ist der mit abstand grösste NV-hater auf PCGH! Am besten einfach ignorieren, keiner nimmt den typen hier noch ernst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



GEChun schrieb:


> aber vl gehören wir auch nicht zu den "allergrößte Teil ihrer Kundschaft"



Natürlich tun wir das nicht. Der allergrößte Teil der Kundschaft kauft Grafikkarten bis maximal 200€. Die gehen jetzt in den Laden und kaufen ne 1050Ti oder maximal 1060er (oder halt was sonst noch so in OEMs steckt). Und irgendwann Ende des Jahres oder nächstes Jahr dann die 1150/1160er. Damit werden dann Karten wie ne 560Ti oder 660 oder 770 oder 750Ti und sowas ersetzt).

Der große Teil an Grafikkarten wird im Low und Mittelklassesegment abgesetzt. Oberklasse und HighEnd (also 2070/80 und 2080Ti bzw Titan-Karten) machen einen sehr kleinen Prozentsatz aus. Und auch die werden gekauft von der entsprechenden (ebenso kleinen) Zielgruppe.

Da oben rum gibts keine Alternative zu NV leistungstechnisch und die kleinen Karten da unten werden (das ist was ich meinte) gekauft von NV weil NV drauf steht. Im reinen P/L-Bereich bei Karten von 100-200€ wo Massen abgesetzt werden hat AMD ein mindestens vergleichbares wenn nicht durchgängig das bessere Angebot. Und das seit langer Zeit. Was macht der Marktanteil deswegen? Verschiebt sich zu Gunsten von AMD - um grob 5% pro Jahr. Schneller reagiert die träge Masse eben nicht bzw. schneller werden Gewohnheiten nicht geändert.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Naja,
sie hatten ja eben nicht das bessere Angebot die letzten 2 Jahre, wegen der Miner.
Genau das was du beschrieben hast, ist bei meinen Beratungen dutzendmal passiert, und ich musste eine 1050ti empfehlen, wenn einer keine 300.€ für eine 1060 berappen wollte, hätte ich sonst nie gemacht, weil die RX 470/570 klar die besseren Karten bis 200€ sind oder auch die 480/580 bis 250€. Gerade das die 470/570 so lange so teuer, wegen mining waren, hat AMD bezgl Verbreitung unter den Gamern klar geschadet. Niemand kauft bei klarem Verstand eine 1050Ti für 140-180€, wenn es für 180€ eigentlich auch eine RX 470/570 gibt, die Kreise, um eine 1050Ti fährt.
Jedem der konnte habe ich dazu geraten zu warten, die anderen mußten eine 1050Ti kaufen, und viele wollten die RX 470/570, weil sie das in Empfehlungen gelesen haben, aber nicht für 400€.

Sieht man ja jetzt, die 1050Ti verkauft sich so gut wie gar nicht mehr, weil es für fast den gleichen Preis die RX 570 gibt.


----------



## sheldor_online88 (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Dumme Aktionäre kann man da nur sagen und darüber lachen!
Die wenigsten Gamer kaufen sich Grafikkarten für 1000 Euro. Wiviele sind das am Ende 1-2%?
Tud diesem Konzern richtig gut mal auf die Schnauze zu fallen mit ihren Wucher Preisen.


----------



## sunyego (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irrefÃ¼hrender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



geisi2 schrieb:


> Und ja gerade die Vega64 ist ein Stromfresser. Ich behaupte immer noch das eine auf Anschlag übertaktete Vega64 (Custom) im Mittel etwas schneller ist als eine auf Anschlag übertaktete 1080 ist. Aber bei mir zumindest stehen unter Last 290-300W+ an. Da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab...die 1080 ist da wesentlich effizienter.



Garantiert nicht  ! Wenn man wirklich alle titel die in den letzten acht jahren erschienen sind benchen würde, dann wäre der abstand sicherlich noch grösser ausgefallen.
Es wären deutlich mehr als 8% wenn man ältere titel ala  Splinter Cell Blacklist, Metal Gear Solid  - Phantom Pain, Crysis 2, usw. usw. usw. benchen würde. Ich bin mir da zu 101% sicher !
Von kleineren titeln ala Euro Truck Simulator 2 sprechen wir erst lieber gar nicht, welten !



Das ist was du hier siehst ist bei Vega leider standard :

YouTube

aber gebencht werden häufig solche abschnitte :

YouTube

Das ist leider das grosse problem bei AMD, inkonstanter gehts nicht ! NV karten verkaufen sich nicht ohne grund deutlich besser, solche gewaltigen FPS-Einbrüche sind ein absolutes NO GO ! 

Wir sprechen hier oftmals von 30-40FPS unterschied, sowas spricht sich schnell rum und das ist auch gut so !

High DX11 CPU overhead, very low performance. | guru3D Forums

AMD und die bescheidene Performance im DX11 CPU Limit

Das ist alles ganz und allein AMD´s schuld ! 
Der horrende Stromvebrauch und viele weiteren mankos spielen selbstverständlich auch eine grosse rolle.
Warum soll sich der Kunde eine GPU kaufen die oftmals mit massiven Performanceeinbrüchen zu kämpfen hat und deutlich mehr strom verbraucht ?


----------



## Lamaan (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Erzähl einem Vegabesitzer doch nicht was Standard ist und wenn doch, dann möglichst nicht mit ausgesuchten Youtube-Videos

Hatt selber beide Karten und meine Vega hat sich nichts genommen mit der 1080. Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel, zB. Forza 7 wo die standard Vega schon auf 1080ti Niveau ist


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Lass ihn einfach. Außer Videos von anderen hat er doch nichts vorzuweisen. Erst vor kurzem wollte er mir erzählen dass Vega nicht in der Lage wäre Crysis 3 in 1080p vernünftig laufen zu lassen. Ich hab ihm dann gezeigt dass selbst meine Fury-X das in 1440p packt und schon kam nichts potentes mehr. Einfach sabbeln lassen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## sunyego (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Lass ihn einfach. Außer Videos von anderen hat er doch nichts vorzuweisen. Erst vor kurzem wollte er mir erzählen dass Vega nicht in der Lage wäre Crysis 3 in 1080p vernünftig laufen zu lassen. Ich hab ihm dann gezeigt dass selbst meine Fury-X das in 1440p packt und schon kam nichts potentes mehr. Einfach sabbeln lassen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk




Ich hab dir doch ein Benchmark gepostet wo deine FURYX auf 35 FPS dropt, was willst du eigentlich ?
Egal, am besten alles ignorieren und schönreden da die Wahheit nicht vertragen wird, hmm ?

Schade eigentlich aber so ist das mit fanboys ala Cleriker halt. 

Bye !


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Du hast schon mehrere Versuche gebraucht um überhaupt mal das richtige Video zu verlinken, schon vergessen? Na und wenn in deinem Video die Karte in 1080p auf 35fps dropt und in meinem in 1440p nur auf 41, was hat dann da wohl limitiert? Kleiner Tipp... es ist sehr wahrscheinlich nicht die GPU.

Schon vergessen dass crysis extra einen Patch bekommen hat der dafür gesorgt hat dass die Intel CPUs nicht so absacken bei viel Gras? Was hatte der Typ in deinem Video für eine CPU? Einen Intel 4c8t. Hm...
Versteh mich nicht falsch, das muss nicht daran gelegen haben, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gegeben und es würde passen zu den unterschiedlichen Auflösungen.

Allein schon dass du bei Konter sofort das mit "fanboy" um dich wirfst ist Aussage genug.

Aber hast dich ja jetzt verabschiedet, dann lass ich das Thema jetzt auch ruhen. 

Gute Nacht

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## sunyego (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Du hast schon mehrere Versuche gebraucht um überhaupt mal das richtige Video zu verlinken, schon vergessen? Na und wenn in deinem Video die Karte in 1080p auf 35fps dropt und in meinem in 1440p nur auf 41, was hat dann da wohl limitiert? Kleiner Tipp... es ist sehr wahrscheinlich nicht die GPU.
> 
> Schon vergessen dass crysis extra einen Patch bekommen hat der dafür gesorgt hat dass die Intel CPUs nicht so absacken bei viel Gras? Was hatte der Typ in deinem Video für eine CPU? Einen Intel 4c8t. Hm...
> 
> ...


Glaub doch was du willst, mir doch egal. 

Der abschnitt "Welcome to the Jungle" den ich im übrigen auch im Youtube-Video verlinkt habe, läuft vergleichsweise noch relativ gut. "Root of All Evil" zb. ist weitaus problematischer.

ROG Strix RX Vega 56 08G Gaming - test wydajno?ci: Crysis 3 :: PCLab.pl

Jedem das seine 

Edit: Ja, ich habe versehentlich das falsche Video gepostet und es nach ca. 40 Minuten korrigiert, ja und ?  Passieren dir nie fehler Mr.Perfect ?
Und was heisst hier" SABBELN LASSEN" ? Provoziere bitte woanders, danke.


----------



## mgutt (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Schade, dass man Politiker nicht auch - wegen ihrer leeren Phrasen, nach der Wahl - verklagen kann


----------



## rum (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



4B11T schrieb:


> ...
> Aus Investorensicht holt AMD zu stark auf.



Raff' ich nicht. Erklär' mir das mal als Laien.
___

Zum Topic: Sammelklagen in den USA? Hey, wo sonst!(?) Und mal ganz nebenbei: wer zu viel erwartet MUSS enttäuscht werden!


----------



## Lighting-Designer (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



sunyego schrieb:


> Gurdi ist der mit abstand grösste NV-hater auf PCGH! Am besten einfach ignorieren, keiner nimmt den typen hier noch ernst.


Schreibt der größte AMD-Hasser. 

Das diese Preistreibereien, sei es NV oder auch Apple, nicht lange gut gehen sollte doch jedem mit klarem Verstand einleuchten. Wenn man die Preise den gestiegenen Löhnen anpassen würde könnte man sich auch die Karten leisten. Aber ich seh es nicht ein 1300€ für ne Grafikkarte oder Smartphone zu zahlen. Egal ob es das Beste ist.


----------



## yingtao (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Ryle schrieb:


> Wo gab es nach dem Kryptocrash denn bitte nen Preisverfall? Gerade die Nvidia Karten blieben verhältnismäßig stabil und AMD fiel auch nur gerade so auf den ursprünglichen Einführungspreis bzw. leicht darüber zurück. Dass die Nvidia Aktie fällt hat wohl damit eher weniger zu tun, denn Betriebswirtschaftlich haben die nicht viel falsch gemacht. Da waren die Auslaufmodelle älterer Generationen zum Generationswechsel deutlich günstiger.
> 
> Da versuchen Investoren irgendwie noch die Verluste zu retten und mancherorts wird dann eben direkt geklagt.



Es gab einen Preisverfall von überzogenen Preisen hin zu "normalen" Preisen. Man muss gucken wann diese Aussagen gemacht wurden und das war zu einer Zeit wo die GPUs locker zu Preisen 100$ über der MSRP lagen. Nvidia hat seinen Investoren gesagt dass sie dieses Preisniveau halten können, sprich die Grafikkarten so teuer bleiben. Der Plan war wahrscheinlich dass die Karten durch das Kryptomining sehr teuer sind und wenn das Mining abflaut dann die Gamer mit den teuren RTX Karten dieses Preisniveau halten. Das Mining ist viel früher als erwartet abgeflaut und die RTX Karten verkaufen sich eher schleppend, da die Karten teurer sind, nicht so viel mehr Leistung bieten und das große Verkaufsargument der DXR Unterstützung von fast keinem Spiel genutzt wird. Der Umsatz fällt, Gewinnprognosenfallen und Investoren strafen das ab wodurch der Wert der Aktie sinkt. Die große Frage ist wie viel die Aktie sinken darf und ob Nvidia etwas dagegen hätte machen können bevor die Aussagen von Nvidia als Irreführung gewertet werden. Kommt es zur Klage muss Nvidia dann den Investoren und der Börsenaufsicht ihre Strategie offenlegen und es wird dann entschieden welche Schuld am Umsatzrückgang hat. Solch eine Klage hat durchaus das Potential erfolgreich zu sein und Nvidia könnte andere Unternehmen belasten um ihre eigene Haut zu retten wie z.B. durch fehlende DXR Unterstützung in Spielen wie z.B. Tomb Raider.


----------



## geisi2 (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irrefÃ¼hrender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



rum schrieb:


> Raff' ich nicht. Erklär' mir das mal als Laien.
> ___
> 
> Zum Topic: Sammelklagen in den USA? Hey, wo sonst!(?) Und mal ganz nebenbei: wer zu viel erwartet MUSS enttäuscht werden!



Ich versuchs mal. Wie gesagt ist Börse eigentlich eine Wette auf die Zukunft. Der Anleger beobachtet natürlich was die Konkurrenz so treibt.
In dem Fall AMD. Wenn du jetzt als NVIDIA Anleger siehst oh oh AMD hat da was richtig gutes am Start auch wenn es jetzt erstmal nur Gerüchte sind und das Wachstum bei Grakas eher stagniert wird der Kuchen im Prinzip aufgeteilt.
Mehr Leute am Tisch = weniger Kuchen für alle im Schnitt bzw wenn ich wie hier quasi nur 2 Hersteller habe und einer  wahrscheinlich mehr vom Kuchen abbekommt bleibt für den anderen einfach weniger übrig.

Nur als Beispiel weil ich zu faul bin Zahlen rauszusuchen.^^
NVIDIA hatte 2018 8Mrd. Gewinn. Durch AMD ist die Aussicht 2019 aber geringer. Also wird verkauft --> Kurs geht runter. Auch wenn NVIDIA 2019 6Mrd. Gewinn macht
Das ist jetzt nur ein sehr einfaches Beispiel. Da spielen noch 100 andere Faktoren mit rein aber am Ende stehen die Anleger die diese Faktoren bzw. Aussichten bewerten und dann entscheiden ob die Aktie gehalten wird oder nicht.

Wer sich für das Thema interessiert und einsteigen will dem kann ich Dirk Müller ans Herz legen. 
Ansich sind die Grundprinzipien simpel, im Detail wirds dann sehr komplex bzw. hat dann auch viel mit "Glauben" und Vertrauen zu tun.
Ich persönlich lehne den Finanzmarkt in seiner jetzigen Form ab. 

Am Rande...unser Geld/Schuldsystem hat einen eingebauten Fehler. Zins Zinseszins. Mathematisch gesehen eine Exponentialfunktion
YouTube
 Fast besser: YouTube
Aber recht anstrengend^^


----------



## Don-71 (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Ich sehe es eher so, dass jetzt schon ohne AMD Launch, eine Nvidia Erdung stattgefunden hat, da es für Grafikkartenkäüfer bis 450€ wieder Konkurrenz gibt und gerade AMD im Bereich 150-250€, dem absoluten Volumensegment, im Moment wesentlich besser aufgestellt ist. Das alleine sorgt für einen Rückgang der Verkaufzahlen, wobei Nvidia seinen Anlegern suggeriert hat, das alles so bleibt wie in den letzten 2 Jahren, als sie auf Grund des Miningsbooms OHNE Konkurrenz am Markt waren und gerade im Volumensegment Massen an Karten verkauft haben. Diese Vorstellung von Nvidia wird wohl seit Juli/August gründlich widerlegt, sonst hätten sie nicht so schlechte Umsatzprognosen herausgegeben, noch unter dem 4. Quartal 2017.


----------



## PC-Jack (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Das es keine Sammelklagen gibt wegen dem zurückholen aller 1080ti Chips, um damit die neuste Teuerere Generation durch drücken zu können.

Schade.


----------



## geisi2 (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Naja,
> sie hatten ja eben nicht das bessere Angebot die letzten 2 Jahre, wegen der Miner.
> Genau das was du beschrieben hast, ist bei meinen Beratungen dutzendmal passiert, und ich musste eine 1050ti empfehlen, wenn einer keine 300.€ für eine 1060 berappen wollte, hätte ich sonst nie gemacht, weil die RX 470/570 klar die besseren Karten bis 200€ sind oder auch die 480/580 bis 250€. Gerade das die 470/570 so lange so teuer, wegen mining waren, hat AMD bezgl Verbreitung unter den Gamern klar geschadet. Niemand kauft bei klarem Verstand eine 1050Ti für 140-180€, wenn es für 180€ eigentlich auch eine RX 470/570 gibt, die Kreise, um eine 1050Ti fährt.
> Jedem der konnte habe ich dazu geraten zu warten, die anderen mußten eine 1050Ti kaufen, und viele wollten die RX 470/570, weil sie das in Empfehlungen gelesen haben, aber nicht für 400€.
> ...



So solls ja auch sein. Das schöne ist ja das man ganz ehrlich ohne Verkaufsdruck nach besten Wissen und Gewissen beraten kann wenn es privat ist. (sollte eigentlich immer so sein...)
Und ich persönlich fänds z.B. nicht ok nur weil ICH pers. NVIDIA nicht so prickelnd finde (nicht mal technisch sondern eher wg der "Firmenphilosophie" von NVIDIA) meinem Kumpel eine AMD Karte aufs Auge zu drücken.
Es wird ne Anwendungsliste erstellt, Schwerpunkte festgelegt und dann ganz pragmatisch die Hardware ausgesucht. 

Ich musste auch vor ein paar Monaten als die Preise für eine 1050ti gesprochen haben eine verbauen. Wenn jemand die Kiste gleich braucht, was soll man da machen.
Aber ist schon manchmal ganz witzig mit den Laien. Gerade wenn man sieht nach welchen Kriterien teilweise sonst gekauft werden würde.


----------



## yojinboFFX (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Hatte auf der Firmenweihnachtsfeier wieder mal so einen Junggamer. Auf die Frage nach der Grafikkarte kam: ne Geforce-und das wird dann auch noch so selbstbewußt Scheeforce ausgesprochen!
Versuchte dann vergeblich, den Namen Nvidia ins Spiel zu bringen.War übrigens ne 960.
Was ich damit sagen will: Für die Meisten da draußen sind die Namen Nvidia und AMD völlig unbekannt-die wollen ne Scheeforce und gut! 
Selbst meine Tochter hat ne Racertastatur und einen Gamerstuhl mit Onlinetreibern-nagut das mit dem Online war jetzt mal ne Lüge!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irrefÃ¼hrender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal. Wie gesagt ist Börse eigentlich eine Wette auf die Zukunft. Der Anleger beobachtet natürlich was die Konkurrenz so treibt.
> In dem Fall AMD. Wenn du jetzt als NVIDIA Anleger siehst oh oh AMD hat da was richtig gutes am Start auch wenn es jetzt erstmal nur Gerüchte sind und das Wachstum bei Grakas eher stagniert wird der Kuchen im Prinzip aufgeteilt.
> Mehr Leute am Tisch = weniger Kuchen für alle im Schnitt bzw wenn ich wie hier quasi nur 2 Hersteller habe und einer  wahrscheinlich mehr vom Kuchen abbekommt bleibt für den anderen einfach weniger übrig.
> 
> ...



Dirk Müller mag ich auch, vor alle seine Bücher. Auch seine politischen Einordnungen sind erfreulich erfrischend.


----------



## Chatstar (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Ich bin der Meinung das der CEO zurück treten muss, der Ruf von NV ist doch völlig im Eimer!


----------



## hfb (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Chatstar schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das der CEO zurück treten muss, der Ruf von NV ist doch völlig im Eimer!


Ist dir das selbst eingefallen, oder hast du es wieder woanders abgeschrieben?


----------



## Acgira (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

...und die Miner die nun Hardware gekauft haben und sie nicht mehr rentabel einsetzen können - verklagen die dann jene die Kryptowährungen herausbringen / erschaffen? - Das die Kryptowährungen abgestürzt sind liegt auch daran, dass der Strombedraf fürs Minen zu groß wurde...

Also eigentlich sollten die Aktionäre die Stromlieferanten und Stromverkäufer verklagen, weil die haben mit ihren Strompreisen den meisten Leuten das Mining gründlich ausgetrieben. Andererseits ist das System: dass der Rechenaufwand erhöht wird, wenn die Miner zu schnell und zuviele Tokens schürfen, etwas dämlich. (Da hätte man sich eine bessere Regulierung einfallen lassen müssen.) Also eigentlich haben jene die Kryptowährungen auf den Markt werfen  / bringen selbst dafür gesorgt, dass der Hype zu Ende ging - möglicherweise sollten die Anleger also diese verkalgen.

Aber da die Entwicklung wiederum sehr voraussehbar war, liegt die Schuld für die Verluste der Anleger bei der Gier und Blindheit der Anleger selbst. Am besten ist also die Aktionäre von Nvidia verklagen sich selbst, weil solche Zusammenhänge nicht selbst zu erkennen, besonders man wenn man Aktionär sein möchte, eigentlich fast schon unerlaubt sein sollte. Gier macht eben blind.

aber viele waren gierig... die Miner - die wie verrückt Grafikkarten gekauft haben, die Händler die sich nicht an Preisempfehlungen gehalten haben, die Kryptowährungshändler die immer wieder geworben haben das man unbedingt Coins kaufen müsste   - AMD und Nvidia die sich dazu verleiten ließen die Produktion zu erhöhen, wegen der zuerwartenden Gewinne und die Anleger auf Grund der steigenden Aktienkurse schon  vom unaufhörlichen exorbitanten Wachstum träumten.

Jetzt kommen die Aktionärsanwälte wie die Aasgeier angeflogen und beginnen mit ihren Täuschungen, alle sollen jetzt irgendwen klagen, klagen, klagen, klagen - ein ziemlicher Kindergarten das ganze.


----------



## GEChun (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich tun wir das nicht. Der allergrößte Teil der Kundschaft kauft Grafikkarten bis maximal 200€. Die gehen jetzt in den Laden und kaufen ne 1050Ti oder maximal 1060er (oder halt was sonst noch so in OEMs steckt). Und irgendwann Ende des Jahres oder nächstes Jahr dann die 1150/1160er. Damit werden dann Karten wie ne 560Ti oder 660 oder 770 oder 750Ti und sowas ersetzt).
> 
> Der große Teil an Grafikkarten wird im Low und Mittelklassesegment abgesetzt. Oberklasse und HighEnd (also 2070/80 und 2080Ti bzw Titan-Karten) machen einen sehr kleinen Prozentsatz aus. Und auch die werden gekauft von der entsprechenden (ebenso kleinen) Zielgruppe.
> 
> Da oben rum gibts keine Alternative zu NV leistungstechnisch und die kleinen Karten da unten werden (das ist was ich meinte) gekauft von NV weil NV drauf steht. Im reinen P/L-Bereich bei Karten von 100-200€ wo Massen abgesetzt werden hat AMD ein mindestens vergleichbares wenn nicht durchgängig das bessere Angebot. Und das seit langer Zeit. Was macht der Marktanteil deswegen? Verschiebt sich zu Gunsten von AMD - um grob 5% pro Jahr. Schneller reagiert die träge Masse eben nicht bzw. schneller werden Gewohnheiten nicht geändert.



Das es da oben keine Alternative gibt merke ich sehr deutlich, will mehr Leistung aber es macht gar kein Kauf Sinn.. wirst quasi gezwungen zu warten.

Aber schön das du erst nur von High-End Karten redest, siehe dein Zitat:


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kurz: NVidia ersäuft im Geld und *der allergrößte Teil ihrer Kundschaft frisst ihnen nach wie vor aus der Hand. Auch wenn eine  High-End Karte  heute das dreifache kostet wie vor ein paar Jahren.* Es interessiert die Leute kurz- und mittelfristig nicht.



dann Anschließend aber günstige Karten meinst:



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich tun wir das nicht. Der allergrößte Teil der Kundschaft kauft Grafikkarten bis maximal 200€. Die gehen jetzt in den Laden und kaufen ne 1050Ti oder maximal 1060er (oder halt was sonst noch so in OEMs steckt). Und irgendwann Ende des Jahres oder nächstes Jahr dann die 1150/1160er. Damit werden dann Karten wie ne 560Ti oder 660 oder 770 oder 750Ti und sowas ersetzt).
> 
> Der große Teil an Grafikkarten wird im Low und Mittelklassesegment abgesetzt. Oberklasse und HighEnd (also 2070/80 und 2080Ti bzw Titan-Karten) machen einen sehr kleinen Prozentsatz aus. Und auch die werden gekauft von der entsprechenden (ebenso kleinen) Zielgruppe.



Mich hat ja nur das Fett markierte gestört nicht deine 2te Erklärung die ja plötzlich ganz anders ist...

Wiederspricht sich ja auch irgendwie ...


----------



## Cleriker (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Nein, das widerspricht sich nicht direkt. Wenn die High End Karten das dreifache kosten, verschieben sich auch die Preise der anderen Klassen nach oben und die Mehrheit der Kunden ist eben dennoch gewillt nvidias Gier zu bedienen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## GEChun (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Nein, das widerspricht sich nicht direkt. Wenn die High End Karten das dreifache kosten, verschieben sich auch die Preise der anderen Klassen nach oben und die Mehrheit der Kunden ist eben dennoch gewillt nvidias Gier zu bedienen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Er hat geschrieben das der allergrößte Teil ihrer Kundschaft High End Karten käuft.

Danach:

Der allergrößte Teil käuft bis maximal 200€.

Das wiederspricht sich total.


----------



## RtZk (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*



geisi2 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Zahlen.
> NVIDIA AKTIE | Aktienkurs | Kurs | (918422,NVDA,US67066G1040)
> NVIDIA Bilanz GuV | Kennzahlen | Umsatz | Gewinn | finanzen.net
> 
> ...



Dass Nvidia verliert hat nichts mit ihren Produkten zu tun, die Aktie hätte auch einiges an Wert verloren, wenn Nvidia mit einer 8000 Shader GPU auf den Plan getreten wäre.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Nvidia: Weitere Sammelklage wegen vermeintlich falscher und irreführender Aussagen zum Kryptocrash*

Eher wohl nicht, das sind eher hausgemachte Lügen, zum großen Teil.
YouTube


----------

